# How to get 800 or 801 cable card



## wd0d (Jun 12, 2006)

I cannot obtain an 800 or 801 cable card from my local Comcast service center. I was informed that all cable cards in SW Florida are 802 cable cards. Consequently, I get random V58 errors on my Roamio Plus. Any suggestions?

wd0d


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I asked for the 800 or 801 card at my local Comcast and they looked at me like I was nuts...

They told me they only have two cards... Single stream and multi-stream...and because I have a TiVo Roamio, that I need the multi-stream... Got it...installed it in my TiVo Roamio...and all is good...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Contact info for Comcast support and issue escalation...

Comcast CableCARD Support Line: (877) 405-2298

Comcast TiVo Support Department: (855) 484-1453 (link)

*ComcastTeds* on the Comcast support forums, via PM

*Comcast Cares* team via email, at: [email protected]
NOTE: When contacting "Comcast Cares," please include all of the following in your email: The full name on your account, the telephone number on file for you, in addition to the best contact number, the full address where service is active (or location where service is being installed) and a detailed description of the problem.​


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

The support forum and ComcastTeds solved my problems. The local office gave me an 803 card when my old 801 died. When I asked about getting the firmware update, he said they didn't have new firmware for 803 cards and had the service guys come out with some 801 cards to replace the 803 (they even already had the new firmware loaded in them).

Of course why they don't have new firmware yet is another question. I'm sure I've seen references to other cable companies providing new firmware on 803 cards (but this is Comcast, after all .


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

If going through the Comcast resources mentioned above doesn't get your problem resolved, as a last resort you can always file a complaint with the FCC. It usually takes a few weeks, but a formal complaint will get a cable company to resolve your problem.

https://consumercomplaints.fcc.gov/hc/en-us


----------



## jgorran (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm in South Florida and when my last cablecard started giving me V58 errors I exchanged it at Comcast for another: unfortunately it was an 803 with a firmware build from April 2011, the dreaded 1.52 3001.1

I was just told today by Comcast that the 803 card is incompatible with Tivos and they are bringing me an 801 preloaded with up to date firmware. So I wait and I hope.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Is there a way for me to tell what card I have? Is it electronically available through one of my TiVo status screens?

I couldn't see any numbers on the physical card that looked remotely like 8xx numbering...


----------



## Mustanger (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes, go to the cablecard menu and then cablecard diag screen, the third line should be H/W Model: 0801, Ver: 0010


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Mustanger said:


> Yes, go to the cablecard menu and then cablecard diag screen, the third line should be H/W Model: 0801, Ver: 0010


I can't find a "CableCard Diag" screen...the closest thing I see is "CableCard Status", and there is a line item that shows:

Man: Motorola
HW: 0469927002
FW: 06.25 E 06/13/12 10:26

I have traversed the other likely sub-menus, and I can't find anything else that looks like a CableCard hardware line-item...

The fact that the FW has not been updated since June of 2012 kind of worries me... (if the 06/13/12 10:26 is, in face, a date/time code)...

Everything seems to work fine though... Is there anything I can do to "stretch" the capabilities of my cablecard to see if I should be asking for a more up-to-date card?


----------



## Mustanger (Jun 10, 2015)

Try and find CableCard menu, that has the diag screen option. It might be under account and system information.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

MikeekiM said:


> I can't find a "CableCard Diag" screen...the closest thing I see is "CableCard Status", and there is a line item that shows:
> 
> Man: Motorola
> HW: 0469927002
> ...


Why fix what is not broken ?


----------



## retiredqwest (Sep 7, 2010)

Please Clarify: Scientific Atlanta or Motorola cable card?

Motorola FW is 6.25. That 800 series sounds like the SA FW.


You are talking about the Cisco/SA card..... and did you need 2 threads about this?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Mine is a Motorola "M-Card"...

And yes, I agree that it makes no sense to fix something that is not broken...

But with all the talk about what card should or should not be used, I am just curious if there is something that isn't working that I simply don't know about...

Example: I bought a used car and didn't realize until years later that the cruise control didn't work...because I never tried to use it until years later...

For now, I am happy that everything that I want to use is working...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

MikeekiM said:


> Mine is a Motorola "M-Card"...
> 
> And yes, I agree that it makes no sense to fix something that is not broken...
> 
> ...


If all the cable stations your are paying for are coming in, and if your on Comcast that has VOD service for Roamios, and that works, there is no other use made of the cable card that I know about. All other operations of the TiVo, like Netflix, etc. has nothing to do with the cable card.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

lessd said:


> If all the cable stations your are paying for are coming in, and if your on Comcast that has VOD service for Roamios, and that works, there is no other use made of the cable card that I know about. All other operations of the TiVo, like Netflix, etc. has nothing to do with the cable card.


I agree with the above, but there is one nit: Xfinity OD is strictly IP so AFAICT that shouldn't impact on the CableCARD but rather how your account is provisioned.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> I agree with the above, but there is one nit: Xfinity OD is strictly IP so AFAICT that shouldn't impact on the CableCARD but rather how your account is provisioned.


VOD from Comcast does impact your cable card because you send out from your TiVo the IP and Comcast comes back and turns on something in your cable card, I know because when changing my Roamio the cable card would get all the stations but not VOD, a tech came out and had someone (on the phone) re-program my cable card, and after that all worked.


----------



## mike386 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have been using an 803 card in my Premiere XL4 for years with no problems.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

chiguy50 said:


> I agree with the above, but there is one nit: Xfinity OD is strictly IP so AFAICT that shouldn't impact on the CableCARD but rather how your account is provisioned.


That is incorrect. Only the access to and control of Xfinity VOD on a TiVo is via backchannel IP. The actual content comes over the cable.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> That is incorrect. Only the access to and control of Xfinity VOD on a TiVo is via backchannel IP. The actual content comes over the cable.


That is correct!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

If Comcast would just update and run the same OS Version (firmware) on all models of SA/Cisco CableCARDs there would not be an issue. All the models, 800, 801, 802, 803 can run the same OS Version and should really be updated as Cisco releases updates.

Latest Release Bulletin I could find, for 1.5.3.0601
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...sories/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_1.5.3.0601.pdf

Cox runs all CableCARDs on the same OS version regardless of the SA/Cisco equipment they are used in, Retail or Cable owned.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

lpwcomp said:


> That is incorrect. Only the access to and control of Xfinity VOD on a TiVo is via backchannel IP. The actual content comes over the cable.


Well, I did caveat my post with "AFAICT."

But I happened to be talking with a Comcast technician (not a contractor) on my condo property about XOD issues this week and he told me the OD service is not via coax but strictly IP. Perhaps he was misinformed or was only referring to the access and not the content signal.


----------

